# What is Advocare and why is it bad/good?



## Bishop (Jun 1, 2003)

I have been trying to get some information on this on the net and there is nothing. 

Some of my clients are using this supplement and I would like as much information on their line of products to see if this is something that is helpful or harmful. 

Thanks


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 8, 2003)

I was thinking of trying this a few months back..

I heard that the side effects are kind of brutal. After the 3-4-3 cleanse, using the catalysts supposedly give insane head pain and cause acid reflux..

Most of the reviews I read were edited by the Advocare company. But all and every single user or person that uses it are distributors.. Its also only available through their website or independent distributor. Never at a store, or a general web-site. Kinda wierd that there is no info on the product to the general public IMO.


----------



## joe1234 (May 17, 2010)

*AdvoCare is great*

The reason AdvoCare doesn't sell their products in stores is because some people wouldn't use the products correctly. AdvoCare is about treating their people with respect and distributors of AdvoCare should be helping customers with their product usage. If someone were to pick up AdvoCare products in the store and not use them correctly then they won't work. Then this person will tell everyone AdvoCare doesn't work when in all reality they just didn't take the products correctly. So by selling it only through distributors of AdvoCare they protect their own products and name. As you said "all" product users are distributors. This is false but if you would have said most you would be correct and this is because all distributors under AdvoCare get a 20% discount on all product for like just by signing up for a $79 fee. You have the opportunity to get to 40% discount as well and then be able to earn income 5 ways.

AdvoCare is a great company with great morals and if you find anyone saying something bad about AdvoCare it is because they failed the business opportunity or didn't take the products correctly. AdvoCare isn't a get rich quick  pyramid scheme. One who joins AdvoCare must work hard to create an income and that hard work will pay huge dividends in the future. If one takes the products correctly and creates a healthy lifestyle then that person will see major results. 

It all just depends on the person involved with AdvoCare because if you do things right you will succeed!


----------



## KelJu (May 17, 2010)

Lol, Joe and Bishop make spam sandwiched. 

Advocare sucks. I want everyone on I'm, to go bash advocare on every board they can. Lets make sure that when someone does a google search for advocare, they see the top 10 results claiming it sucks. 


Adcvocare gave me aids!


----------



## Gazhole (May 17, 2010)

Advocare made me impotent. My wife left me because i took Advocare and made me smell really bad. Like rotten avacados. Advocare shares many of the same letters as avacado - COINCIDENCE!?


----------



## KelJu (May 17, 2010)

Advocare employees were caught killing kittens in the breakroom.


----------



## advocareloser (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been sick since I took Advocare.  Stomach problems and headaches and blood sugar issues.


----------



## cyou71 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am a Nutrition Specialist & Certified in Nutritional Biochemistry and a fitness instructor. I know many instructors who are pushing Advocare and becoming distributors. I have been asked by other instructors to join and by some of my class participants. I REFUSE!!! Most people look at the ingredients and think they are all natural and harmless, however there a certain ones that pose many health risks. Also, I have been in debate over the fact that the board at Advocare are highly educated in Nutrition and most hold doctorates. Blah, Blah, Blah - doctors study disease NOT BIOCHEMISTRY! I specialize in disease prevention and know what to look for as to what will cause long term effects. This stuff is a bomb waiting to happen in the lives of people who take it!!!! Further more - I don't want to make a few pennies off of someone else's demise!!! People join these multi level marketing companies don't have the credentials to advocate what people should take on any level. And if one is trying to lose weight - work with the persons individual chemistry... I think this stuff is a crock! Also, I notice that people who take it are sick a lot!! Hmmmmm coincidence? Not at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tjacob001 (Feb 12, 2012)

*What would b a good way to loose 10lbs CYOU71*

I am looking for a way to loose 10 lbs then tone. I have been the same size for about 2 years. I was going to try Adovcare until I read ya post bC my friend became a distributor and it works but I was undecided and now I'm not


----------



## Atlanta (Aug 3, 2012)

can you give more detail for those of us deciding? which ingredients are harmful and in what ways do they harm females and males? i haven't found this information, but it would be useful.


----------



## btex34n88 (Aug 3, 2012)

Advocare is a joke. My buddy sells the shit and even he says it doesnt work. He makes pretty descent money selling it, but his clients just dont realize he takes steroids. Advocare is a placebo designed for beginners who will achieve the same results naturally. For experienced lifters and body builders its like eating bird shit and believing your going to grow. Anyone who backs Advocare is either a sponsored athlete or making money off them.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 7, 2012)

haha...just some more bullshit to get "distributors" to sell to make money, blending in the all too omnipresent causation vs correlation similarities and taking advantage of peoples ignorance...like the body by Vi bullshit shakes and all the other crap.  Take that money and go buy some chicken breast and veggies.


----------



## Research101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Upfront I'll tell you about me. 

I was born in 1959 and I stand 6'2", after getting severely injured in IRAQ in 1991 I pretty much let myself go. In 21 years I went from 165 lbs to 222.8 lbs and no it's not muscle. My 2 mile run times were 11.4 minutes and I was Damn Fit! . So 5 years ago I started exercising, taking Tae Kwon Do. About 3 months into it I had a heart attack, due to my previous smoking for over 30 years. I did recover faster though due to my workouts. After I recovered went back into Tae Kwon Do and reached Recommended Black (1st Degree Black Belt). A back injury from my military days has stopped me from TKD but I still work out. Now it's boxing. 53 years old and still going.

On Rant.
It's amazing how some people can bash products they have NO CLUE about. I heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who's uncle heard it from a friend. Not everyone reacts the same to a product. But to outright lie about a product you have not tried is pretty disturbing. That's like saying my buddy uses steroids and has a small dick so I want  to use steroids too. Do you see how stupid that sounds? There are two  guys that were asking serious questions about a product and NO ONE was  intelligent enough to point them in a direction to get an answer. Bravo!

Some of you guys sound like you have been at this for awhile, right? Are the products you used when you first started out still working the exact same? Probably not. You have to start somewhere, sure, chicken and veggies are going to work but is it ALL you use?

Since you have me on a rant. So if you guys are building your bodies up, why would someone still use steroids? Don't you guys read the dangers of that crap? I do take supplements and what I use may our may not work for you. Just because Joe Speedo says it's crap it doesn't make it so.

Remember,  be Informed and Intelligent, don't be the stereotype.

Off Rant.


----------



## Arra (Aug 17, 2012)

Research101 said:


> Upfront I'll tell you about me.
> 
> I was born in 1959 and I stand 6'2", after getting severely injured in IRAQ in 1991 I pretty much let myself go. In 21 years I went from 165 lbs to 222.8 lbs and no it's not muscle. My 2 mile run times were 11.4 minutes and I was Damn Fit! . So 5 years ago I started exercising, taking Tae Kwon Do. About 3 months into it I had a heart attack, due to my previous smoking for over 30 years. I did recover faster though due to my workouts. After I recovered went back into Tae Kwon Do and reached Recommended Black (1st Degree Black Belt). A back injury from my military days has stopped me from TKD but I still work out. Now it's boxing. 53 years old and still going.
> 
> ...


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 18, 2012)

Research101 said:


> Upfront I'll tell you about me.
> 
> I was born in 1959 and I stand 6'2", after getting severely injured in IRAQ in 1991 I pretty much let myself go. In 21 years I went from 165 lbs to 222.8 lbs and no it's not muscle. My 2 mile run times were 11.4 minutes and I was Damn Fit! . So 5 years ago I started exercising, taking Tae Kwon Do. About 3 months into it I had a heart attack, due to my previous smoking for over 30 years. I did recover faster though due to my workouts. After I recovered went back into Tae Kwon Do and reached Recommended Black (1st Degree Black Belt). A back injury from my military days has stopped me from TKD but I still work out. Now it's boxing. 53 years old and still going.
> 
> ...


Great first post!  Welcome to the boards.  Google is great!  Now, when you get to a few hundred posts...tell us what you REALLY think.   What did all of what you wrote have to do with Avocado care or whatever it is?  You didn't make any correlations?  And I'm really fed up with correlation vs causation and will be doing some vids on this soon.  Noone cares!!!!  Why not the other super duper mls product?  Do I need NONI too?  And I need coconut water too?  And I need some acai berry too.   What about Body by VI???  They'll give you a list of reasons why they are the best.....or Nutralife????   Billions of dollars of supposed research between the two....And????     I've never taken anything other than creatine, but for someone to come on here and talk about the dangers of steroids....is laughable.  It's 2012....not 1992 or something. Frankly you're not helping your cause because this thread is generally negative towards the crap...and you just helped the google juice for negative Advocare information.  Prince thanks you!  If you feel like you need a supplement then contact Prince and IronMag labs...same shit... from somebody that's not trying to sell you on a fake bill of goods....      

'koutta here with that bull....


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 18, 2012)

Amway, i mean Advocare is about sales, lol. If you don't think so, go to a meeting, my neighbor asked me to come along one night, so I went, no harm no foul, right?

oh fuck! They are relentless, they had a slurpee style machine mixing "Spark" in 2 flavors running nonstop so everyone would get amped up and buy their shit products. My neighbor still gives me samples from time to time, i take them to be polite, but their stuff is nasty and doubly expensive.  ironically he makes decent money off it, but there are easier ways to make a buck, IMO.


----------



## Kougetsu (Jan 23, 2015)

*Advocare*

I did the 10 day cleanse and used the spark.  After the first time I tried spark I was impressed which sold me the 10 day cleanse.  I could focus and had clarity.  However, the 10 day cleanse really messed me up....i felt like I was getting stabbed in the stomach because I had pizza after my first day using it.   I was fine after that day but I refuse to do any cleanse that is going to have that kind of side effect after using it because I ate something I wasn't supposed to.

But that's not all....I decided to take some spark with me one day trail biking because my roommate sold me one.  I had that in stead of water and close to the end of the trail I almost passed out from overheating.   I didn't realize it was full of caffeine and I'm really sensitive to it so I had a caffeine crash and was so dehydrated I had to stop for 10-15 minutes.   It was basically like drinking a monster which I've done once which gave me heart palpitations...which I've never had before.

I'm not the fittest guy but I am healthy aside from breaking my lower lumbar when I was 14.  I stay away from all Advocare products and suggest others to do the same.  People who aren't qualified as real trainers sell it to make money as supplemental income...which what its all about...not your health.  Also, like someone mentioned earlier, my roommate who sells and uses is sick more often than I.


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 9, 2015)

Advo Care is an American multilevel promoting organization which offers nourishment, weight reduction, vitality and games execution items.


----------

